# Duncan Africa



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I've posted about Duncan Africa guitars here before, but a friend of mine down in Nashville (and fellow Canadian!) just did a great youtube demo of his new dreadnought from them. Great video and fantastic guitars - I've got a rosewood/sitka OM (selah) that I should do a demo like this for at some point. Duncan Africa has a great way of getting a great product out while also making the world a better place. Check out the video.

[video=youtube;AFroxsJA6_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFroxsJA6_o[/video]


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like some decent value there. Looking at the price list it would seem that one cost about $1600. I like the sustain on it.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep, they're pretty reasonably priced. This one might be a touch more with the broken road inlay and I think Ben put a pickup in it as well. It's hard to compete in this market I imagine - taylor and larrivee and others are making some great guitars at great prices. One of the reason I have some much respect for Jay is that I know he could be doing well making guitars by himself and selling them for 4-8000 each. He's not, and I know he could make more doing that than doing this - but he's doing it because he believes in it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When I first joined GC, I won a T-shirt from Duncan in a contest on the forum. I must agree; they are very nice guitars.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I won one of those T-shirts too. I've been interested in the guitars since, but never could find a demo. Thanks for posting it. FWIW, I was wearing my T-shirt at Wendy's last weekend and a guy from South Africa asked me about them. Small world I guess.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool vid, thanks.

That's an honourable thing that he's doing in Africa.

Nice guitars too!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounded great.

I'm not nuts about the look of the binding, but I do like the peghead.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll take some pics of mine and throw them up - much more understated binding.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Look forward to seeing them


----------



## TimelessInst (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice to see Ben is doing well, I knew him in college and was happy to see him head south and make a career in his music. That's a pretty slick guitar there, that bone and ebony would take some time to make.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Hopefully a video review of the guitar will be filmed tomorrow, and there will be some pictures in that. Life has been nuts lately with a newborn and people in the family getting sick and all kinds of other things like a backup of our sewer line today. Oh well, life goes on!

TimelessInst - yeah, Ben's a great guy and is doing well for himself down in Nashville (and is married to one of the nicest girls I've ever met!). He's actually producing a project for me currently, I'm going back down there in August. The guitars are great... I'm hoping my video will also show that.

Anything in particular people want to see or are curious about? I'd be glad to include them if people are interested...


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Took way too long, sorry guys. Here's a video with some good close up shots while I'm playing. Let me know if you want any more specific pictures, I should do a photo (and not video) shoot with it soon too...

[video=youtube;AwefFFCQ0mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwefFFCQ0mg[/video]


----------

